# Mildewed towles



## rhaige9 (Oct 31, 2010)

So I let the kids be in charge of the laundry. Well theirs at least. I found a load of towels in the washer that had been there for probably two and a half days. They stick. I've washed them in cold water, hot water, with fabric softener and without. Put two dryer sheets in the dryer. I even dilute a quarter cup pf bleach in a cup pf water and threw that in too. Every time these towels get used, they smell like mildew. Do I throw them out and start over, or can I fix them? Wouldn't really throw them out, they would become dog towels at my shop.


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

And add vinegar to the rinse water and rinse with vinegar added, two or three times.


----------



## HilltopDaisy (Feb 26, 2003)

Dump a 1# box of baking soda in the washer, let it agitate with the towels (warm water), and let it soak for a few hours, then finish washing (w/ a small amount of detergent). I've done this and it worked well, took the small away completely.


----------



## mothernature (Aug 22, 2010)

Don't ya just hate it when stuff like that happens?! I usually hang my clothes on the line to dry, but sometimes I'll put the socks,undies, etc. in the dryer. I am notorious for putting stuff in the dryer and NOT turning the dryer on, so I have delt with damp towels that have sat in the dryer wet. The dryer does work better if you turn it on! I've found baking soda to work great in these situations.


----------

